# mint = δυόσμος (στη μαγειρική)



## Alexandra (Mar 7, 2011)

In botany, any strong-scented herb of the genus _Mentha_, composed of about 25 species of perennial herbs and certain related genera of the mint family (Lamiaceae, or Labiatae), which contains about 7,000 species of flowering plants in about 236 genera. Mints are important to humans as herb plants useful for their flavour, fragrance, and medicinal properties. True mints have square stems and oppositely arranged aromatic leaves. Small flowers, usually pale purple, pink, or white, are arranged in clusters, either forming separate whorls or crowded together in a terminal spike. All _Mentha_ species contain volatile oil in resinous dots in the leaves and stems. *Included in this genus are peppermint, spearmint, marjoram, rosemary, and thyme;* other members of the mint family include lavender, hyssop, and catnip.





Δυόσμος





Μέντα - Παρατηρήστε τη διαφορά στα νεύρα των φύλλων

Οι μεσογειακοί λαοί χρησιμοποιούμε στα φαγητά τον δυόσμο, δηλαδή spearmint. Στα αγγλικά, όταν δίνουν τα υλικά μιας συνταγής λένε απλώς mint. Βέβαια, όταν ένας μεταφραστής ίσα που ξεχωρίζει την ντομάτα από τη μελιτζάνα, είναι ψιλά γράμματα γι' αυτόν να γράψει στον υπότιτλο "μέντα", που βλέπουμε να προστίθεται σε κεφτέδες και σε φαλάφελ (ρεβυθοκεφτέδες)!

Το είδα πάλι σ' ένα ντοκιμαντέρ στο Σκάι σχετικά με τη Βηρυτό -- όπου, εκτός απ' τη "μέντα" στο φαλάφελ, εμφανίστηκε δεκάδες φορές το όνομα της πόλης γραμμένο *Βυρητός. Όσες φορές χρειάζεται δηλαδή να το δει κάποιος μέχρι να το εμπεδώσει.

Δυόσμο, λοιπόν, όχι μέντα, βάζουμε στα φαγητά. Η μέντα μπαίνει σε καραμέλες, γλυκά, σοκολατάκια, σιρόπια και διάφορα άλλα.
​


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2011)

Τώρα μπερδεύτηκα εντελώς. Καλύτερα ήμουν στην άγνοιά μου (και ευτυχώς που δεν ασχολούμαι με συνταγές, σε κανένα απολύτως στάδιο της διαδικασίας συγγραφή - μετάφραση - εφαρμογή — μόνο σε μεταστάδιο).

Όπως φαίνεται και από την αγγλική Βίκη, _μέντα_ είναι το όνομα του γένους. Ένα είναι το είδος που λέγεται _δυόσμος_. Το βάζουμε σε φαγητά και σε τσίχλες. Στα αγγλικά είναι το _spearmint_. Ένα άλλο γνωστό είδος είναι το _peppermint_, που μας δίνει και το λικέρ _πίπερμαν_ ή σκέτο _μέντα_. Ποιο είδος (είδος του γένους _mint_, λατινικά _mentha_, από την ελληνική _μίνθη_) είναι το _mint_ που μπαίνει σε τσίχλες ή συνταγές και δεν είναι δυόσμος;

Ή δεν διάβασα καλά τη Βίκη ή είναι ακόμα νωρίς, αλλά ό,τι κι αν κοίταξα με μπέρδεψε περισσότερο. Τα νεύρα μου!


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 7, 2011)

Εγώ νόμιζα ότι τα ξεμπέρδεψα μ' αυτά που έγραψα παραπάνω. Λοιπόν:

Το κριτήριο για την επιλογή της μετάφρασής μας είναι αν πρόκειται για συνταγή φαγητού. Στα φαγητά χρησιμοποιούμε μόνο τον δυόσμο, spearmint. Εννοείται ότι μπαίνει και σε τσίχλες και σε διάφορα κοκτέιλ. Αν δούμε στα αγγλικά mint και πρόκειται για συνταγή φαγητού, θα μεταφράσουμε αποκλειστικά "δυόσμος". Αν δεν είναι συνταγή φαγητού, αλλά πρόκειται π.χ. για chocolate mints ή καραμέλες, εκεί μιλάμε για μέντα.

Στη μαγειρική μπαίνουν και μερικά άλλα του γένους mentha, αλλά αυτά δεν τα μπερδεύουν οι μεταφραστές: rosemary, marjoram, thyme.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2011)

Κάτσε. Rosemary, marjoram, thyme ανήκουν στην ίδια οικογένεια με τη μέντα (τις λαμιίδες), είναι ξαδελφάκια, δεν ανήκουν στο γένος της μέντας.

Πίσω στα προηγούμενα:
Άρα, όλες αυτές οι συνταγές με μέντα είναι συνταγές με δυόσμο. Δεν έχω αντίρρηση. Ωστόσο, γιατί να μη θεωρήσουμε ότι μπορούμε κι εμείς να χρησιμοποιούμε τη λέξη _μέντα_ και να εννοούμε «δυόσμος», όπως τη χρησιμοποιούμε και εννοούμε «peppermint» ή τη χρησιμοποιούμε στις τσίχλες που δεν είναι δυόσμου αλλά είναι κάποια άλλη μέντα της οποίας το είδος ψάχνω να βρω;


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2011)

Λοιπόν, παλιά όλα ήταν _δυόσμος_. Ή μάλλον _ηδύοσμος_. Ο Γεννάδιος, δηλαδή, δεν τα βάζει σε λήμμα _μίνθη_ ή _μέντα_, αλλά σε λήμμα _ηδύοσμος_. Όπου και το _peppermint_ είναι _ηδύοσμος ο πεπερώδης_. Η μέντα (το κουφέτο αλλά και το φυτό γενικότερα), όταν δεν είναι _δυόσμος / spearmint_, είναι _peppermint_.

Το λικέρ _πίπερμαν_ πήρε το όνομά του από τη γαλλική μάρκα Pippermint (που διαφημίζει εδώ η κλασική αφίσα τού Jules Cheret).




Βρήκα:
Pippermint Get is a liqueur with a green mint base, mint oils, alcohol, water and sugar. It was first produced in 1796 by Jean Get in Revel (Southwestern France). It was initially distributed under the name Pippermint (from the English Peppermint). In 1969 the name was changed to become Get 27.

Το ΛΝΕΓ έχει ξεχάσει το _πίπερμαν_ (το έχει όμως το ΛΚΝ) και στο διαδίκτυο περισσότερα πια είναι τα _πέπερμιντ_.

Και για να τα θυμόμαστε αυτά:
The aroma of peppermint has been found to enhance memory.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peppermint


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2011)

Και *mint sauce* = σάλτσα δυόσμου (με 1070 γκουγκλιές) — και όχι _σάλτσα *μέντας_, με 800 γκουγκλιές.

Χοντρικά μπορούμε να πούμε ότι, όταν οι Αγγλοσάξονες λένε σκέτο _mint_ εννοούν *δυόσμο / spearmint*, ενώ, όταν εμείς λέμε _μέντα_, εννοούμε *peppermint*.

Στη Βίκη αναφέρει και την ευρύτερη «οικογένεια του δυόσμου»:

Mint leaves, without a qualifier like _peppermint_ or _apple mint_, generally refers to spearmint leaves. [..]

The taxonomic family _Lamiaceae_ is known as *the mint family*. It includes many other aromatic herbs, including most of the more common cooking herbs, including basil, rosemary, sage, oregano, and catnip.

As an English colloquial term, any small mint-flavored confectionery item can be called a _mint_.​


----------



## daeman (Mar 8, 2011)

Τελικά, όταν θα πάω στο παζάρι του Σκάρμπορο - εκτός από parsley, sage, rosemary and thyme - 
για τα μοχίτα τι να πάρω, δυόσμο ή μέντα; ;)


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2011)

daeman said:


> για τα μοχίτα τι να πάρω, δυόσμο ή μέντα; ;)


Για γνήσια κουβανέζικα, έπεσες στην τρίτη περίπτωση (του _apple mint_):
The original Cuban recipe uses spearmint or yerba buena, a mint variety very popular in the island.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mohito

In Cuba, yerba buena generally refers to _Mentha nemorosa_, a popular plant also known as large apple mint, foxtail mint, hairy mint, woolly mint or, simply, Cuban mint.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yerba_buena

_Mentha × villosa (M. spicata × M. suaveolens)_ - Also called _Mentha nemorosa_, large apple mint, foxtail mint, hairy mint, woolly mint, Cuban mint, mojito mint, and is known as Yerba Buena in Cuba.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mentha

Yerba buena, καλοβότανο, να ζητήσεις.


----------



## daeman (Mar 8, 2011)

Κάτσε γιατί έχουμε αβαρία στο κάρο. Θα πάμε με τον γάιδαρο στο Σκαρμποροχώρι. :)






El Burrito - Yerba Buena


----------



## cypriot (Mar 8, 2011)

daeman said:


> Τελικά, όταν θα πάω στο παζάρι του Σκάρμπορο - εκτός από parsley, sage, rosemary and thyme -
> για τα μοχίτα τι να πάρω, δυόσμο ή μέντα; ;)



Αν πρόκειται για κάποιο ρομαντικό ραντεβού, τα μοχίτα δεν τα χρειάζεσαι, επειδή τα parsley, sage, rosemary and thyme από μόνα τους αποτελούν ένα θαυμάσιο ποτό για την περίπτωση:
_"Parsley, sage, rosemary and thyme may ... refer to the pagan belief that together these four herbs can be a love charm. One version of the ballad has a fair young knight, Remmie, who has been given a potion of the four herbs by a lady named Scarlett; parsley for lust, sage for wisdom, rosemary for remembrance and thyme to make her irresistible to him..."_


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 13, 2011)

Βλέπω στον Alpha τον Jamie Oliver να μαγειρεύει. H μετάφραση είναι άψογη, ο μεταφραστής ξέρει όλα τα ονόματα των λαχανικών και των μπαχαρικών, εκτός από... τον δυόσμο. Μόλις έφτασε στο mint, το απέδωσε μέντα. Στο close-up είδαμε πεντακάθαρα τα φύλλα του δυόσμου.


----------



## SBE (Mar 14, 2011)

Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν θα φταίει η μέντα αν η συνταγή του Όλιβερ δεν τρώγεται, οπότε μικρό το κακό...


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 14, 2011)

Εμένα μου αρέσουν οι συνταγές του Όλιβερ.


----------



## SBE (Mar 14, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Εμένα μου αρέσουν οι συνταγές του Όλιβερ.



Οπτικά είναι πολύ ωραίες. 
Αλλά άμα δεις το πρόγραμμα που έκανε για την ελληνική κουζίνα, ίσως αλλάξεις γνώμη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 14, 2011)

Το ημίωρο με τις τηγανιτές πίτες λες;


----------



## SBE (Mar 14, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το ημίωρο με τις τηγανιτές πίτες λες;


 
Εκείνο που πάει στην Αίγινα και φτιάχνει υποτίθεται χωριάτικη σαλάτα με δυο ντομάτες μικρές, ένα κρεμμύδι μικρό και έναν τόνο ψιλοκομμένο άνηθο (ή ίσως μαϊντανό, αλλά δε νομίζω δυόσμο).


----------



## StellaP (Mar 15, 2011)

Αυτό που έκανε ο Όλιβερ είναι πταίσμα μπροστά σ' αυτό που έκανε η Βρεττανή με Κυπριακή καταγωγή Τόνια Μπάξτον στην εκπομπή της My Greek Cuisine όπου φτιάχνοντας ντολμαδάκια έβαλε 3 κουταλιές της σούπας κανέλλα -ούτε ο μπακλαβάς δεν έχει τόση. ΄Η στο στιφάδο της όπου πρόσθεσε δυόσμο και ο οποίος βεβαίως μεταφράστηκε ως μέντα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 16, 2011)

Τα κυπριακά ντολμαδάκκαι έχουν κανέλλα, δύστυχώς τα παράγγειλα μια φορά σε εστιατόριο και δεν τα έφαγα. Ήταν και κοκκινιστά...
Για το στιφάδο δεν ξέρω τίποτα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 14, 2011)

Το ίδιο λάθος στην απόδοση του _mint_ (_μέντα_ αντί του ορθού _δυόσμος_) έγινε και σήμερα στην εκπομπή _Nigella Bites_ στον ΣΚΑΪ. Αλλά, είπαμε: Όποιος διαβάζει Λεξιλογία δεν την πατάει. :)

Όμως, βρε παιδάκι μου, τι εκπομπάρα κι ας έχει περάσει μια δεκαετία — χαίρεσαι να τη βλέπεις! :inno: Κι η πλάκα είναι που, λιγότερο από πέντε ώρες αργότερα, το ίδιο κανάλι έχει το _Chef στον αέρα_... Από το food porn στο food scorn! :twit:


----------



## chef (Sep 2, 2011)

Κατ'αρχάς αυτό που λέτε ότι στη μαγειρική χρησιμοποιούμε μόνο το δυόσμο είναι λάθος. Πού είδατε κανένα βιβλίο που να λέει ότι από τη μαγειρική εξαιρείται η μέντα;

Εγώ τώρα μεταφράζω συνταγές για παγωτά για να καταλάβετε και λέει για παγωτό αβοκάντο. Θα μου πείτε "στη ζαχαροπλαστική δεν χρησιμοποιούμε αβοκάντο!" και θα έχετε άδικο, γιατί προφανώς το κάνουμε!

Άρα, δεν μπορούμε να γενικέυουμε έτσι τα πράγματα. Το θέμα είναι να βρούμε ποια ελληνική λέξη αντιστοιχεί στα αγγλικά mint, spearmint και peppermint...

Κι από ότι φαίνεται...μέχρι και τα λεξικά δεν ξέρουν τι γίνεται... στο αγγλοελληνικό λεξικό Collins(δέυτερη έκδοση 2002) διαβάζω mint: δυόσμος, μέντα (sweet), κ άλλα άσχετα. Στο peppermint διαβάζω (sweet) μέντα, δυόσμος. Και στο spearmint διαβάζω δυόσμος.

Κι εγώ σε τσίχλες έχω διαβάσει γεύση spearmint...

Η μάνα μου που βλέπει φωτογραφίες λέει ότι η μέντα αλλά και ο άγριος δυόσμος έχουν πιο σγουρά φύλλα, ενώ ο δυόσμος που έχουμε σε γλάστρες είναι πιο ίσια και λεία τα φύλλα....

Δεν έχω βγάλει καμία άκρη...


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 2, 2011)

SBE said:


> Εκείνο που πάει στην Αίγινα και φτιάχνει υποτίθεται χωριάτικη σαλάτα με δυο ντομάτες μικρές, ένα κρεμμύδι μικρό και έναν τόνο ψιλοκομμένο άνηθο (ή ίσως μαϊντανό, αλλά δε νομίζω δυόσμο).


 
Αυτό δεν είναι τίποτα. Που να φας Greek salad σε πάμπ -είναι της μόδας εσχάτως.

Φίλε chef, στην ζαχαροπλαστική χρησιμοποιείται η μέντα, αλλά σε φαγητά δεν νομίζω. Μπορεί να υπάρχει καμμιά περίεργη συνταγή αλλά εκεί θα διευκρινίζεται ότι πρόκειται για peppermint.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2011)

Chef, καλώς όρισες. Ακριβώς, με κάλυψε ο Ελληγεννής. Δεν χρησιμοποιούμε μέντα (peppermint) στα φαγητά, μόνο στη ζαχαροπλαστική ή στην ποτοποιία. Αν ξέρεις καμιά συνταγή φαγητού με μέντα, πρέπει να τη μοιραστείς μαζί μας. Εγώ δεν το έχω συναντήσει πουθενά. Αντίθετα, ο δυόσμος (spearmint) χρησιμοποιείται παντού, μαγειρική, ζαχαροπλαστική, τσίχλες, κοκτέιλ κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2011)

Όταν λέμε _μέντα_ ή _δυόσμο_, περιγράφουμε φυτά του γένους Mentha. Ο κοινός δυόσμος είναι το _spearmint_, η πράσινη μέντα. Όταν βλέπεις σκέτο _mint_, μετάφρασέ το _δυόσμο_ αν το βάζεις σε φαγητό. Το _peppermint_ είναι υβρίδιο τού _spearmint_ και επιστημονικά ονομάζεται _πιπερώδης μέντα_. Το λικέρ _peppermint_ το λέμε _πίπερμαν_ ή _πέπερμιντ_ ή, συνήθως, σκέτο _μέντα_. Η γεύση _spearmint_ σε τσίχλες, καραμέλες, οδοντόπαστες θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί σαν «γεύση δυόσμου» ή «γεύση μέντας» ενώ η _peppermint_ σαν «γεύση πιπερώδους μέντας».

Ελπίζω αυτά να είναι μια σαφής περίληψη.


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 3, 2011)

Με συγχωρείτε αλλά εγώ, που όλες μου τις γνώσεις μαγειρικής (όπως και όλα μου τα Λατινικά) τα έμαθα από τον Αστερίξ, θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σας: εκεί δεν ήταν που σερβίρανε τους κατάδικους στα λιοντάρια με σάλτσα μέντας; :-D :-D :-D


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> Με συγχωρείτε αλλά εγώ, που όλες μου τις γνώσεις μαγειρικής (όπως και όλα μου τα Λατινικά) τα έμαθα από τον Αστερίξ, θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σας: εκεί δεν ήταν που σερβίρανε τους κατάδικους στα λιοντάρια με σάλτσα μέντας; :-D :-D :-D


 
Και όχι μόνο. Δες κι εδώ.
Όμως αυτό δε λύνει τίποτα, 
γιατί έχει κι αλλού πορτοκαλιές που κάνουν μανιτάρια, κι είν' αρκετοί οι μεταφραστές με τα μαργαριτάρια. :twit:


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 3, 2011)

Ακριβώς! Εύγε!


----------



## VickyN (Mar 16, 2012)

Χτες το μεσημέρι σας θυμήθηκα, με την κακοπαθημένη μέντα.
Η Nigella κάτι έφτιαχνε, έλεγε mint, έβαζε δυόσμο και ο υπότιτλος έλεγε μέντα.

Για να μην κάνω την έξυπνη - την έχω πατήσει κι εγώ. 
Ένα Πάσχα - την περίοδο που δεν μετέφραζα μανιωδώς αλλά μαγείρευα μανιωδώς - κατέστρεψα ένα λαχταριστό αρνίσιο μπούτι φτιάχνοντάς το "with mint sauce" με ολόφρεσκη μέντα απ' το μπαλκόνι μου.
Έκτοτε μόνο με πατάτες...


----------



## Palavra (Sep 13, 2012)

Καλημέρα σε όλους, 

έχουμε μήπως κάποια λεξικογραφική τεκμηρίωση για το ότι το *mint* χρησιμοποιείται ως συνώνυμο του _*spearmint*_, δηλαδή του δυόσμου; Έψαξα στο μονόγλωσσο Collins, και στη Μπριτάνικα, και δεν βρήκα κάτι σχετικό.

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Irini (Sep 13, 2012)

Αν κάνεις μια αναζήτηση για mint και cook(ing) ή αν κοιτάξεις το merriam-webster, θα δεις ότι το mint το χρησιμοποιούν συχνά σαν υπερώνυμο.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 13, 2012)

Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει λεξικογραφική τεκμηρίωση ότι το mint χρησιμοποιείται ως συνώνυμο του spearmint, επειδή στα αγγλικά όλα τα σχετικά φυτά λέγονται mint. Έχει πλάκα, επειδή το γένος mentha περιλαμβάνει πάνω από 60 διαφορετικά είδη, άρα θα έπρεπε _οπωσδήποτε _να διευκρινίζεται για ποιο ακριβώς μιλάμε, και όμως, όπως λέει πιο πάνω και η VickyN, ίσως πρέπει να την πατήσεις για να καταλάβεις ότι χρησιμοποίησες λάθος "μέντα" στο φαγητό. Στα ελληνικά τα έχουμε ξεχωρίσει με διαφορετικά ονόματα κι έχουμε ξεμπερδέψει.

Στη Wiki διαβάζω:
Mint leaves, without a qualifier like _peppermint_ or _apple mint_, generally refers to spearmint leaves.

Δεν ξέρω αν θεωρείται λεξικογραφική τεκμηρίωση, όμως.


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2012)

Κοιτάμε και στο _Oxford Dictionary of English_.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 13, 2012)

Κατ' αρχάς σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους :)
Την είχα δει τη Βίκι, έχω βρει και σκόρπιες αναφορές διάφορες στο ίντερνετ, έλεγα όμως μήπως υπάρχει τίποτα πιο σαφές γιατί θα με βοηθούσε σε ένα κείμενο που μεταφράζω. Δεν πειράζει όμως αν δεν βρούμε κάτι, με βοηθούν κι αυτά.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 17, 2012)

The Oxford English Reference Dictionary:*mint*[SUP]1[/SUP] /mınt/ _n._ 1 an aromatic plant of the genus _Mentha _(family Labiatae), *esp. garden spearmint*. *2* a peppermint sweet or lozenge [...]​


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 24, 2013)

Την πάτησαν μεταφράστρια και επιμελήτρια στην κυριακάτικη έκδοση του Βήματος "Κουζίνες του Κόσμου - Αραβική Κουζίνα".

Στη σελίδα 10, στα Αρωματικά Βότανα που χρησιμοποιούνται συχνά στην αραβική κουζίνα, αναφέρεται η “*φρέσκια μέντα*”. Στη σελίδα 29, μας συνιστά να φτιάξουμε *ταμπουλέ* χρησιμοποιώντας “*10-12 κλωναράκια φρέσκιας μέντας*” και στη σελίδα 37, μας λέει να φτιάξουμε *σουβλάκια* *(σις κεμπάπ)* με “*2-3 κλωναράκια φρέσκιας μέντας*”! 

Δηλαδή, θα μαγειρέψουμε ταμπουλέ και σουβλάκια που θα μυρίζουν σαν οδοντόπαστα ή στοματικό διάλυμα.

Ενώ αν μας διάβαζαν...


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2013)

Μα τώρα, σοβαρά, όταν γράφουν «κλωναράκια μέντας», δεν είναι δυνατό να σκέφτονται οδοντόπαστα ή τσίχλα. Στο μυαλό τους η μέντα (που φαίνεται και στη φωτογραφία) είναι το όνομα κάπου μυρωδικού φυτού ή είναι συνώνυμο του δυόσμου. Την επόμενη φορά που θα πάω στον Βασιλόπουλο θα ρωτήσω στον πάγκο με τα βότανα αν έρχονται νοικοκυρές να τους ζητήσουν μέντα. (Φανταστείτε απάντηση: «Νοικοκυρές, όχι. Μεταφράστριες, ναι».  )


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 24, 2013)

Στον πάγκο με τα βότανα του Βασιλόπουλου θα βρεις και μέντα και δυόσμο. Το θέμα είναι ποιο από τα δύο θα βάλεις στα κεφτεδάκια.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 24, 2013)

Στον Βασιλόπουλο έχει _και_ δυόσμο _και _μέντα. Ελπίζω οι κυρίες που διαβάζουν αυτές τις συνταγές να ξέρουν τη διαφορά. ;)


----------



## bernardina (Jun 24, 2013)

:lol::lol:


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2013)

Σωστά. Οι νοικοκυρές πού βάζουν μέντα; Στα κοκτέιλ;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 24, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω. Εγώ δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ μέντα σε τίποτα. Έχω δει πάντως μια συνταγή σε περιοδικό από Έλληνα σεφ που χρησιμοποιούσε μέντα σε κάποια σάλτσα για ψητό αρνί, και αναρωτήθηκα μήπως πήρε την ιδέα της συνταγής από κανένα ξένο βιβλίο μαγειρικής και την πάτησε και αυτός με το mint/μέντα/δυόσμο.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 24, 2013)

Την κάνω λικεράκι. :)


----------



## VickyN (Jun 24, 2013)

nickel said:


> Οι νοικοκυρές πού βάζουν μέντα; Στα κοκτέιλ;



Το μοχίτο έχει άλλη χάρη με μέντα. Μάλιστα, ξέρω κάποιον που λέει "αν ήθελα δυόσμο, θα παράγγελνα κεφτεδάκια".


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2013)

VickyN said:


> Το μοχίτο έχει άλλη χάρη με μέντα. Μάλιστα, ξέρω κάποιον που λέει "αν ήθελα δυόσμο, θα παράγγελνα κεφτεδάκια".


Μου φαίνεται ότι η επόμενη επίσκεψή μου στον Βασιλόπουλο θα προσλάβει λίαν ενδιαφέρουσες διαστάσεις. Πείτε κι άλλα, πείτε κι άλλα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 24, 2013)

VickyN said:


> Το μοχίτο έχει άλλη χάρη με μέντα. Μάλιστα, ξέρω κάποιον που λέει "αν ήθελα δυόσμο, θα παράγγελνα κεφτεδάκια".


Τώρα ξέρω γιατί θ' αγοράσω μέντα την επόμενη φορά που θα πάω στον Βασιλόπουλο :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2013)

Πάντως, επειδή το ζήτημα του μοχίτο έχει ξανασυζητηθεί (δείτε #8), εγώ θα δοκιμάσω τον Βασιλόπουλο ζητώντας καλοβότανο: yerba buena.


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν ξέρω. Εγώ δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ μέντα σε τίποτα. Έχω δει πάντως μια συνταγή σε περιοδικό από Έλληνα σεφ που χρησιμοποιούσε μέντα σε κάποια σάλτσα για ψητό αρνί, και αναρωτήθηκα μήπως πήρε την ιδέα της συνταγής από κανένα ξένο βιβλίο μαγειρικής και την πάτησε και αυτός με το mint/μέντα/δυόσμο.


Δεύτερος γύρος, αρνίσιος, με μέντα (το καημένο το ζωντανό...):



daeman said:


> Οβελίξ, πιες την μπίρα σου γιατί θα κρυώσει. :)​





daeman said:


> dharvatis said:
> 
> 
> > Με συγχωρείτε αλλά εγώ, που όλες μου τις γνώσεις μαγειρικής (όπως και όλα μου τα Λατινικά) τα έμαθα από τον Αστερίξ, θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σας: εκεί δεν ήταν που σερβίρανε τους κατάδικους στα λιοντάρια με σάλτσα μέντας; :-D :-D :-D
> ...






VickyN said:


> Το μοχίτο έχει άλλη χάρη με μέντα. Μάλιστα, ξέρω κάποιον που λέει "αν ήθελα δυόσμο, θα παράγγελνα κεφτεδάκια".



Σωστός! :up: Κι αν ήθελα κύμινο, σουτζουκάκια. 
Για μοχίτα, λέω να πάω στην Άκρη τόπου, στη Μήλο. Απόλαυση να πίνεις δροσερά μοχίτα βλέποντας το πλοίο να φεύγει κι εσύ να παραμένεις. Αλλά και όταν φεύγεις, ένα μοχίτο για το δρόμο γλυκαίνει την πίκρα. Πάντα με μαύρη ζάχαρη από ζαχαροκάλαμο· όχι λευκή κρυσταλλική από τεύτλα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Την κάνω λικεράκι. :)



Nαι, πίπερμαν.

Peppermint Bernie went to the fair
Gathering herbs all the way there
But she lost her head
when mojitos were served
Yerba buena was too much to bear
 






'Cause the ad rocks and I want a mojito!   Let's do the mojo mojito.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 24, 2013)

daeman said:


> Nαι, πίπερμαν.
> 
> Peppermint Bernie went to the fair
> Gathering herbs all the way there
> ...



Old boy Goose bought a new pontoon
Roll out now, hit the lake by noon
You bring the drinks and I'll crank the tunes

The booze cruise, summer groove
I wanna see your booty move
Looks like you need another
So let me mix you up a Redneck Margarita
You know the one just straight tequila _#not_ ;)
All aboard we're cutting loose
So come on jump on
The booze cruise

(Hey! That was _not_ the deal!)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 14, 2013)

Για πρώτη φορά συνάντησα σε ταινία το αντίστροφο λάθος (δυόσμος αντί για μέντα) και μάλιστα εντελώς αδικαιολόγητο. Στο Parent Trap της Disney, λένε στα αγγλικά "peppermint" και ο υπότιτλος γράφει "δυόσμος".


----------



## Zazula (Mar 4, 2022)

Και φρέσκο περιστατικό σύγχυσης μέντας και δυόσμου: https://www.fb.com/serafeim1/posts/10159230060897772


----------

